# Cantharis for UTIs - Dose???



## MamaJ2005 (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone know the dosage for cantharis? I have the 30C bottle. Can I take it as the 30X? Do I need more or less? I've looked everywhere and can't find the recommendations. I've tried taking what it says on the actual bottle and that didn't seem to work.

I know with the 30X, it's every 15 minutes for an hour, every 30 minutes for two hours, once an hour for four hours and once six hours later. How many though - the dose recommended on the bottle, which is five pellets for the 30C!? What's the difference b/w C and X? I am so confused!!!

Isn't weird that cantharis is a dried crushed up beetle from South America??? Kinda gross, but whatever works!!!


----------



## nccrunchymama (Dec 9, 2007)

I checked cantharis for UTI in 2 books. Both give the dosage in 30C.

One recommends 1 pellet four times daily until you see improvement. Then stop.

The other recommends 1 pellet every 30 minutes up to 10 doses until you see a doctor.

You said that trying what it said on the bottle didn't work. It could be that cantharis is the wrong remedy for your symptoms, in which case it wouldn't work. If that's the case, you won't want to keep taking it and "prove" it. You'll need to try something different.

I usually treat my UTI's with cranberry pills or capsules. 400-500 mg twice daily for a week. Works like a charm.

Whatever you do, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MamaJ2005 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info!!!! I have been taking cranberry, along with many other things for quite some time. I'm pretty sure my symptoms match up. Burning in lower abdomen, ache in back, and constant urge to pee. Plus, cloudy urine and symptoms that decrease though gone, only to rear their ugly heads again. Anyway, I'll have to try that 1 pellet every 30 minutes for 10 doses. Thanks again!


----------



## nccrunchymama (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight, I found a different dosage in another book . It says for remedies in general dissolve 3-5 pellets under the tongue. If you don't notice any difference after 3 doses, it's probably the wrong remedy. For acute problems you can repeat the dose every 15 minutes. For something less serious, you can take a dose every 3-4 hours. Either way, when symptoms improve, reduce frequency. If it's much better, stop treating. If it comes back, you can take another dose.

You also asked about potency. C remedies are diluted 1:100. X remedies are diluted 1:10. C's are about twice as strong as X's. C's also work longer.

I'm not an expert by any means. I just read A LOT. I hope this helps you.


----------



## nccrunchymama (Dec 9, 2007)

Just a thought. If you've been treating with other things, you usually need to continue taking whatever (cranberry, etc) for a while after symptoms are gone to actually get rid of the infection. But with cantharis (or other homeopathic), you should stop taking it when symtoms stop. If you continue taking it much after symptoms are gone, it will produce those same symptoms. You may already know this, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## MamaJ2005 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it!


----------

